

SFO Plane Crash In Tweets - akane
http://www.streamflip.com/streams/59/media

======
elliottcarlson
Towards the end is mention of BootstrapLabs Benjamin Levy getting a CT for
internal bleeding.

Seems like he was just coming back from beLAUNCH 2013 and was on a panel about
Asian Accelerators: [http://bootstraplabs.com/blog/2013/06/19/nextgen-asian-
accel...](http://bootstraplabs.com/blog/2013/06/19/nextgen-asian-accelerators-
with-benjamin-levy-at-belaunch-2013/)

------
ewbuoi
Can they really detain people and refuse to let people pick up their luggage?
It seems pretty clear that it was the pilot's fault, and most likely an
accident.

~~~
tonylemesmer
Need to control people coming off a plane and check they enter the country
correctly no?

------
tantalor

        #plane #fire at #SFO #SanFran
    

Is this really how people communicate on Twitter?

~~~
minimaxir
If you think Twitter is bad, you clearly have never used Instagram.

